# This fruit dip couldn't be easier



## babetoo (Jul 10, 2008)

to make. indg. are only one eight oz. cream cheese softened. one jar of marshmallow fluff. mix together . 

serve with fresh fruit, ie strawberries or fruit of your choice.

i served this at b'day party. boy! did it go over big. not even a smidgen left. 

yes it is fattening. i think that is the point. lol

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 11, 2008)

babetoo said:


> to make. indg. are only one eight oz. cream cheese softened. one jar of marshmallow fluff. mix together .
> 
> serve with fresh fruit, ie strawberries or fruit of your choice.
> 
> ...


 
I posted similar recipe awhile back. 

*Strawberries with dip* 
I have some left over strawberries, so I made some cream cheese/marshmellow creme dip. It was yummy! I am also going to add some Amaretto flavored syrup to the dip for next time.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 11, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I posted similar recipe awhile back.
> 
> *Strawberries with dip*
> I have some left over strawberries, so I made some cream cheese/marshmellow creme dip. It was yummy! I am also going to add some Amaretto flavored syrup to the dip for next time.


 
isn't it amazing how a recipe will go from coast to coast for awhile and then disappears


babe


----------



## Tunde (Jul 11, 2008)

*Am New To This Community*

Hi i want to learn from you guy,am just new to this community and i want to learn from your experience in cooking i want to be a profesional cateral like you and i want you to help me in releazing my dream.
Thanks for your nice posting


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 11, 2008)

babetoo said:


> isn't it amazing how a recipe will go from coast to coast for awhile and then disappears
> 
> 
> babe


that it does ...


----------



## babetoo (Jul 11, 2008)

Tunde said:


> Hi i want to learn from you guy,am just new to this community and i want to learn from your experience in cooking i want to be a profesional cateral like you and i want you to help me in releazing my dream.
> Thanks for your nice posting


 
hi welcome,

babe


----------

